# fish poop



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

my fish poop a lot. a day after i clean the tank i find some on the surface the next morning. i try not to overfeed them. maybe once or twice a day. some of the fish eat the others poop like they are starving. am i overfeeding? underfeeding? or is this normal?


my roseline shark poops brown with a white stringy substance and the tetras love eating it. so nasty


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Poop Problem solver*

*Hey there , I looked at you tank its very nice , but I noticed you dont have any bottom feeders . They are essential for any tank I beleive for this reason . *

*Look into the types of catfish , there are many I like the upside down cats they are wild to watch they swim upside down such as the name but when eating or what not they stay right side up . You might like the cory those are very popular with most ppl . *
*But either or any of the family will keep the poop problem under control for you .*

*I hope this helps , God bless and good luck , Charlie;-)*


----------



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

charlie1881 said:


> *Hey there , I looked at you tank its very nice , but I noticed you dont have any bottom feeders . They are essential for any tank I beleive for this reason . *
> 
> *Look into the types of catfish , there are many I like the upside down cats they are wild to watch they swim upside down such as the name but when eating or what not they stay right side up . You might like the cory those are very popular with most ppl . *
> *But either or any of the family will keep the poop problem under control for you .*
> ...


hey there i have 5 upside down catfish. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## stetez (Aug 24, 2012)

i agree with charlie get some bottom feeders they will help you maintain the problem


----------



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

stetez said:


> i agree with charlie get some bottom feeders they will help you maintain the problem


Are upsidedown catfish bottom feeders?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bottom feeders can't survive just on other fish's poops. They need to be target fed. And they will just poop out the poop they eat from the column-swimming fish. So getting bottom feeders will not solve your poop problem. Living things excrete waste.... that's just the way life is. Getting a darker substrate will hide the poop from you if you don't want to see it. But there is no fish that will eat it and make it go away. 

To answer your question about overfeeding/underfeeding, I think you're doing just fine. When you see sunken stomachs or swollen stomachs, then you know you need to adjust your feeding schedule.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hey there again , I did forget to mention that you would need to throw in some form of fish food for the cats as well , sorry about that .*
* You can get numerous diff kinds of pellets and waffers for them at any lfs . Like you read in previous post they cant live on poop alone lol. *
* So you have the cats ....I would have thought they would keep it pretty clean , but you never can tell I guess, I love the upside downs myself I think they are soooo cool very uniqe . They add a great touch to any tank.*
*Sorry I couldnt be more help , you might also consider adding a few live plants. If you cant get rid of the poop you can put it to good use :-D . recycle lol.*
*But seriously God bless and I hope it works out for you*
* Charlie & Family*


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The only thing that will actually "eat"in the sense of completely digest fish excrement are snails and of course bacteria. Snails are great for this, as they eat the large bits breaking them down into much smaller bits that the bacteria can more easily handle.

I never see this "poop" but I do have smallish fish, and with the mixed-shade sand and gravel this is invisible.

Byron.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*poop*

*hey again , I wanted to apologize for the mis-information / advice .*
* I have alot of snails in my tank mystery and trumpet an they multiply like rain ! so who knows how many I have in there now.. *
*As well as algae eater & placos & ghost shrimp . So I really didnt know who was gettin rid of it but I do know I never see any. But as with Byron I have smaller fish as well that may help the poop prob. lol*
*All the same sory for leading you wrong . If you dont have any snails most pet store will gladly give you some to get them out of their system like I said they reproduce alot makes guppies look sterile . And I know thatfrom experiance .So check into getting a few , and they add to the enviroment of your tank as well .*
* God bless ,*
* Charlie;-)*


----------



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

dwarf loaches eat snails so i would have to get a really big snail


----------



## waters (Sep 14, 2012)

Byron said:


> The only thing that will actually "eat"in the sense of completely digest fish excrement are snails and of course bacteria. Snails are great for this, as they eat the large bits breaking them down into much smaller bits that the bacteria can more easily handle.
> 
> I never see this "poop" but I do have smallish fish, and with the mixed-shade sand and gravel this is invisible.
> 
> Byron.


My dwarf gouramis are pooping machines......the day after I clean the tank the bottom is covered again lol. It does show up much more on a sandy bottom though.


----------

